# Anxiety and IBS-D



## LNP4 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have been trying to sort out the problems with my stomach for years. After colonoscopy, endoscopy, it looks like I have GERD (taking Prevacid for two years, though that seems like too long!) and probably IBS (process of elimination). I suffer from horrible gas, bloating, stomach pains, diarrhea, nausea, urgency, incomplete emptying at times, and the list goes on. I also suffer from Generalized Anxiety Disorder. All doctors say that this is what is making my IBS so bad... I realize that I must try some meds to help stabilize myself. I just am so tired of feeling sick to my stomach all the time, and I feel like they won't do any other tests for me (no stool tests, no blood tests, I am finally going to an allergist from advice of a nutritionist, my gp doesn't think it's allergies). I just need some reassurance... some help in dealing with this. I feel so alone in this, that no one understands how I feel. Every day I wake up, just wondering what my stomach has in store for me: it's like the chicken and the egg. Is my anxiety causing it OR is this IBS/stomach issue causing undue anxiety? I feel like it has begun to really affect my life. I want to take the SSRI I have been prescribed but am nervous about the possible stomach issues it might cause, plus just worried that it will make me feel badly. Anyone out there who is experiencing something similar, please post. I need some support right now. Thank you!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Anxiety doesn't cause IBS. It can aggravate it.... but it doesn't cause it. Many have found SSRI's to be very helpful with their symptoms... (both Anxiety AND IBS). Give it a try and see how you feel. There are many choices out there for antidepressants.. so if this one doesn't agree with you... others might. No need to suffer.. try it. Remember some side effects wane over time so you may not feel them at all (IF you indeed feel any!) after a bit.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't think we can definitively say that anxiety does not cause IBS. It could very well cause it. We can't rule that out at this time.

Anxiety can change hormonal secretion, for starters. It can cause the release of adrenaline and cortisol. It can suspend the production of testosterone. And it can alter neurotransmitter chemistry in both the brain and the gut. As well, it might cause neurological phenomenon, including spasms in the gut.

I wouldn't say it's the only link in the chain. There could be other things that all lead up to causing IBS. But there's no reason why anxiety could not be one of those links in that chain, and therefore just as much a cause as anything else in that chain.

As for GERD, my experience tells me that GERD is often over-diagnosed. I've been to ENT (ears-nose-throat) doctors before who diagnosed me with GERD. I then went to a gastroenterologist who said "ENT doctors think everything is GERD". It seems gastroenterologists don't have a high opinion of ENT doctors. Hehe. Anyway, the gastro doctors were right in my case. I do not have GERD. But if your gastro doctor says you do, especially after you've been endoscoped, I think you probably do have GERD. If it was diagnosed from an ENT, my advice would be to get a second opinion from a gastroenterologist instead.

Your anxiety might actually be causing the release of more stomach acid, and possibly bile, than your body needs. If either of those two are off, it can irritate your intestines. Your intestines then secrete more water, which makes you have diarrhea. And that could cause your intestines to increase its movements and even spasm. More water in your intestines would also allow for bacteria to proliferate, and that would increase gas emission by the bacteria, causing bloat.


----------



## Bobby Chang (Jun 12, 2014)

You are so right about Anxiety. I sent you message with a question. Can you pl. help. Thanks


----------



## KevinMT (May 20, 2013)

LNP,

I have the same symptoms as you and the anxiety disorder as well. I took the SSRI Paxil for a number of years and it pretty much eliminated my IBS symptoms..but it took 3-5 weeks to start working. Kevin


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes, that's the thing about SSRI's. They often take weeks just to start to work. So don't panic if it's not working immediately. It won't, usually.

Also, if it really is not working after, say, 2 months, go back to your doctor and either increase the dose or get a totally different SSRI. You should do this if you're getting negative side-effects, also. There are plenty of different kinds. They don't all work the same on everyone. Many people have to go through a few different kinds of SSRI's before arriving at one that works and doesn't cause other problems for them.


----------



## KevinMT (May 20, 2013)

I agree with Steve..I was on Zoloft first and it didn't help me at all so she switched me to Paxil and that seemed to work. The SSRI could very well solve both problems for you. Just be patient and give it time.

Also in case you are not aware..if you have been on an SSRI for any significant period of time do not stop taking it cold turkey. Talk to your doctor so you can taper off the drug or you will very likely go through terrible withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

hi i have suffered with really bad ibsd , anxiety, panic attacks plus ended up having a fully blown brakedown due to trying to work and deal with it along with everything else. the doctor put me on antidepressants first 1's made me 10x worse, 2nd threw up constantly i found this forum through searching for what works for others and i asked my doctor if i could try ampitryptline it took bout 4 wks to get into my system but helps alot with ibsd and helped with the panic attacks. the anxiety never leaves you as you always thinking where the toilets are how long a journey will take etc. i hope you can find some help as its a living hell that knowbody understands unless they have it!


----------



## vanessa6801 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi LNP4,

I also suffer from Generalised anxiety disorder, and I have IBS D (moderate, not severe).

When you say you need some meds to stablilise yourself, I'm assuming you mean medication for your anxiety.

I have been on Zoloft for my anxiety for the past 3 and a half months,and it has not brought about any improvement for my IBS symptoms. However, my anxiety has gotten a lot better. I've become less self-conscious about having IBS and I'm coping a lot better with IBS-- I don't feel like it's the end of the world and that it's just too much to deal with.

There are a lot of success stories out there where IBS sufferers have experienced a significant improvement in their symptoms, so i think that it's worth a try.

From what I know, anxiety causes IBS, and IBS causes anxiety- it works both ways because the gut and the brain are tightly linked, read following: http://www.health.harvard.edu/healthbeat/the-gut-brain-connection

' A troubled intestine can send signals to the brain, just as a troubled brain can send signals to the gut.'

Good luck


----------

